
Collected Works of A.M. Turing: Morphogenesis (preface) - DonHopkins
http://donhopkins.com/home/archive/Turing/Morphogenesis.txt
======
DonHopkins
I typed in the preface to Morphogenesis, and scanned the drawing inside the
front cover by Alan Turing's mother of her son watching the daisies grow.

Hockey or Watching the Daisies Grow:
[https://i.imgur.com/AX6Bg9q.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/AX6Bg9q.jpg)

Turing, Alan Mathison, 1912-1954. Morphogenesis / edited by P. T. Saunders. p.
cm. -- (Collected works of A. M. Turing, Volume 3). Includes bibliographical
references and index. ISBN 0 444 88486 6. 1. Plant morphogenesis. 2. Plant
morphogenesis -- Mathematical models. 3. Phyllotaxis. 4. Phyllotaxis --
Mathematical models. (C) 1992 Elsevier Science Publishers B. V. All Rights
Reserved.

[https://books.google.nl/books?id=GX7NCgAAQBAJ&pg=PR8&lpg=PR8](https://books.google.nl/books?id=GX7NCgAAQBAJ&pg=PR8&lpg=PR8)

Watching the daisies grow: Turing and Biology

[http://tokillamachine.co.uk/alan-turing/watching-the-
daisies...](http://tokillamachine.co.uk/alan-turing/watching-the-daisies-grow-
turing-and-biology/)

